# Uber Drivers as passengers not tipping



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

So I picked a pax up who said he was also an Uber driver. The pax said he didn't really do it anymore but when he was running 8-10 hours a day, he was making $800 a week after the fee & didn't have much maintenance. Anyways, the trip was about an hour long & no tip. While I don't think it's guaranteed, you'd think he'd either keep his mouth shut about having been a driver or know what it's like to be a driver enough to give something.
Anybody else with experience of other drivers not tipping? If you were a pax, would you automatically tip if the ride went well? What's your thoughts on the subject?
By the way, I'm pretty new. 12 lifetime trips, 9 are rated, with 8 five star rates. No rider feedback at all.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have noted that most tip at least a little. I always do as a rider. Even if it's a short ride.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Was he drunk? If not why would he not drive himself for such a long trip. He could have drove for uber so long it killed his car.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had an Uber driver as a pax with 2 of his friends. Took them to a bar, and no tip. 
Had several pax who have relatives drive Uber in other states. No tip. 
Bartenders, waitresses, no tip. 
But I guess it also depends on the area or market you're driving.


----------



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Was he drunk? If not why would he not drive himself for such a long trip. He could have drove for uber so long it killed his car.


He had it in the shop voluntarily... or so he said.


----------



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

DocT said:


> I've had an Uber driver as a pax with 2 of his friends. Took them to a bar, and no tip.
> Had several pax who have relatives drive Uber in other states. No tip.
> Bartenders, waitresses, no tip.
> But I guess it also depends on the area or market you're driving.


It was a fairly nice area, but I am driving X.
I don't expect tips, but you'd think these people know what it's like to not be tipped. Maybe your next bartender/waitress you should take a break & have a drink (soda if you want to keep driving)/meal & stiff them too... but that might result in a poor review since they don't have to rate you promptly.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe we should all be bartenders instead. **** it!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

That's exactly why they don't tip is because they didn't get tipped. I'll give tips myself but everyone is now conditioned to it and I don't see this cycle ever breaking.


HighPockets said:


> It was a fairly nice area, but I am driving X.
> I don't expect tips, but you'd think these people know what it's like to not be tipped. Maybe your next bartender/waitress you should take a break & have a drink (soda if you want to keep driving)/meal & stiff them too... but that might result in a poor review since they don't have to rate you promptly.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I always tip..In lyft as I like most people rarely have cash on me..so I only use lyft so I can tip


----------



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

I did my first uber ride today & I brought money to tip him but decided not to simply because he argued with me about navigation. He wanted to follow his GPS rather then what I had suggested. So I would have tipped if the ride went better. I noticed he had 4.5 stars so I'm guessing he's new if he's not deactivated. I'd feel bad about not tipping but you shouldn't argue with the passengers directions who's going to have to pay for it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I think he should have tipped if his claims were true, particularly the claim of what he was earning and the claim that he doesn't do it anymore. This suggests two things:

First, he drove enough to know how frustrating it can be to not get tips. Second, whether he quit over that or was kicked off the system for whatever reason, you would think he would have even more compassion for current drivers.

I too have driven other drivers around. I would say that 25% have tipped. Odd. However, I get tipped nicely from people who work in the service industry (bartenders, waitresses, limo owners, etc). Like another said, it depends on a lot of things, including your market.


----------



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

Never tipped before I became a dtiver. 

Feel strongly about tipping for short hauls over long ones.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

What is it like not being tipped? I get some tips, most of the time I don't. I never "conditioned" myself to expect them so I do t care.

OP, my advice is don't get used to tips as you will be disappointed. Assume tips are not part of this business and when you get them once in a while it'll be a nice surprise, vs constant anger and frustration like some of them "seasoned" drivers have.

Will I tip or not next time I ride as a "pax"? I don't know, will see if the driver earns it somehow. Just driving safely is not really earning anything extra, it's what we signed up for. If I see a tipping sign or a jar it's definitely not going to happen.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> If I see a tipping sign or a jar it's definitely not going to happen.


Wow I use to defend you when people called you an Uber schill but I see why now.

Tips are not required but there is nothing wrong with drivers trying to earn tips with good service and a sign.

If you are going to stiff a driver over that, you can take the bus with your cheap ass


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Well, actually Archer, I'll just drive myself most likely, I'm a cheap ass like that. Look, I don't mind people EARNING tips, putting a sign or a jar and not doing anything to actually _earn_ them is... well, not _earning_. It's begging.

Is your idea of *earning *tips is just putting up a sign and hoping for the best? How so?

Anyone that truly deserves something doesn't have to beg for it. That's my opinion.

Shangsta I appreciate you defending me in the past, thank you. I know what thread you're talking about, and you know how I feel about tipping and a general attitude towards it. That hasn't changed.


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

I've had drivers as passengers. About the same tip rate as everybody else.

Personally, I tip everybody. Give the cashier at the grocery store a couple of dollars. Bank tellers, police officers, anybody that you interact with. It's good for your soul.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thays why i like my tablet tip sign. Im asking for a tip but also offering above and beyond with the tablet and youtube player for music.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Is your idea of *earning *tips is just putting up a sign and hoping for the best? How so?


Fair question but like I said I try to offer great service as well. Being personable, offering chargers etc. I am never pushy about it but I do believe pax should be informed a) we can accept tips contrary to rumors we cant and b) its not included in the fare.

I dont one star people who dont tip me. Its on to the next pax.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I guess I wasn't 100% clear in what I meant, and for that I apologize. My position is that is a driver does nothing else, but just puts a sign up, then it's a no tip. If a driver actually tries to make a good ride, with friendly conversation, then he or she will get a tip, sign or not.

It's just too many drivers out there think that just because they get someone to their destination safely, it should mean a good tip for them. No. Too many drivers have this habit of giving riders bad rating is they don't tip. That's wrong. Too many drivers have a general disrespect for "Pax", treat people like shit then complain about not getting tips. It's karma dudes, it works both ways.

If I have a tablet where I can pick a song to play, it's a cool thing, I'll definitely add a tip for that. If my driver talks to me about how our hockey team won last night, I will add a tip, sure. If a female drivers tells my wife her hair or nails look nice, I'm sure my wife will be like "Tip her honey!", I'll add a tip for that. If a dude tells my wife that, idk, I don't think so.

Anyway, I think we all agree that tips are earned, not automatically expected. Other drivers or not, when they're (we're) "Pax", they expect something extra from us, why would they be any different.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Well put


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I think if you are riding around in a 2 tonne hunk of steel and you know you are paying the driver far less than what is fair and you dont tip then you deserve to get sucker punched


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's the attitude that deserves a tip. And the tip is... get out before you end up in some sad news story. If you feel you get paid "far less than fair", why in the hell would you continue wasting your time? It's not your passengers' problem, it's yours.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> That's the attitude that I think deserves a tip. And the tip is, get out before you end up in some news story. If you feel you get paid "far less than fair", why in the hell would you continue wasting your time. Sorry, it's not your passenger's problem, it's yours.


I agree. That's why I stopped driving for uberx a year ago when they cut the rates from $2 TO 1.20/MILE. It's that old saying "shyt or get off the pot"!! Good post.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> That's the attitude that deserves a tip. And the tip is... get out before you end up in some sad news story. If you feel you get paid "far less than fair", why in the hell would you continue wasting your time? It's not your passengers' problem, it's yours.


I get paid far more than fair and more than i deserve as a steering wheel holder. The reasons for this are simple. Right location. Right car. Right timing. Most of all right approach (against the grain usually). While i enjoy the pay i do not for a minute wish uber any success. If they were sued into oblivion tomorow and i had to replace that revenue stream with one that pays far less, i would be cheering in the street like an radical muslim on 911


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> That's the attitude that deserves a tip. And the tip is... get out before you end up in some sad news story. If you feel you get paid "far less than fair", why in the hell would you continue wasting your time? It's not your passengers' problem, it's yours.


By the way you are missing the obvious. Most of these drivers that dont make a proffit and are destined to go bankrupt once the car needs to be replaced do NOT have other options. They are literally not qualified to be a burger flipper. Many of them cant do simple math. They would not be able to figure out their net proffit after all expenses if their life depended on it and many of those that cant dont even realize that there are more expenses than just uber fees and collections they take out of the fare. Your advice to get out if you dont like it disingenuous. Uber is a magnet for the poor and uneducated simply seeking a better life while being tricked by an evil corporation (uber) into believing that they have finally found it.


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

I left the casino once ordered a Uber tipped my driver 40 bucks. I told the new driver accept all tips and not to believe uber when they say dont


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I've had two people who claimed to drive part-time. Neither tipped.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

I always tip as a passenger.
When someone identifies themselves as a driver I come right out and start talking about tips.
If they get out of the car without tipping me I will say something. 
If a driver doesn't tip he definitely gets one star.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

What will you say? You can be upset all you want but you have no right to demand anything. Do your job.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Geno71 said:


> What will you say? You can be upset all you want but you have no right to demand anything. Do your job.


Screw you. My car and I will demand what I want.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think 3/4 of the time when an Uber rider has told me he was a driver he left a generous tip. If I take an Uber as a rider I'll probably do the same.

I personally don't expect a tip from an Uber driver. I know they don't make enough money to afford to tip!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Linesider said:


> I've had drivers as passengers. About the same tip rate as everybody else.
> 
> Personally, I tip everybody. Give the cashier at the grocery store a couple of dollars. Bank tellers, police officers, anybody that you interact with. It's good for your soul.


I'd be surprised if a police officer could accept a tip. Most government employees are forbidden to take monetary tips, but could accept gifts with a value under $20.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I think 3/4 of the time when an Uber rider has told me he was a driver he left a generous tip. If I take an Uber as a rider I'll probably do the same.
> 
> I personally don't expect a tip from an Uber driver. I know they don't make enough money to afford to tip!


Haven't you ever noticed that you get more tips from working people who may not be able to afford it?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Lepke said:


> Screw you. My car and I will demand what I want.


Good luck


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't you ever noticed that you get more tips from working people who may not be able to afford it?[/QUOTE said:


> I have noticed that. I had an old lady tip me two dollars. A dollar bill and four quarters. Trip from the grocery store to the mobile home.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Of my pax that have identified themselves as drivers, all have tipped. So far, two bucks seems to be the norm for me when a driver is a pax.

I have taken four rides (three Lyft and one Uber) when my car went in for recall service. I gave them $5 each for nominal
service. The Uber (service center paid) ride was by far the worst.

After some thought, when I need a ride again, the tip will reflect the service and will not blindly tip because I am a driver.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had 2 drivers as a pax, and neither tipped. 

The first one flat out told me he was a driver, and then asked why I didn't have water for him and his group, and why I didn't have spotify (when Uber supported in-app) so he could connect his phone, and why won't I let him and his friends smoke in my car, etc. It was a hell ride. Gave me a 1*, and I returned the favor.

The second driver-pax asked very specific questions that only drivers would ask other drivers. So I asked him if he was a driver, and he said yes for both Uber and Lyft. I asked him why drive both? He replied, "Lyft pax tips!" Had a good conversation the rest of the way. Dropped him off, no tip.


----------



## NorthernBelle (Jan 21, 2017)

I am new to driving (started last Thursday). I've had two drivers and one guy who said he will start driving next week. None of them tipped me. One sat in my car until I got my next ping. He was an older guy, chatting me up and giving me advice. It was nice and all, but I certainly would have preferred the tip.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't really expect a tip because I have found out , but it's nice when I do. I don't offer massages, water , phone chargers, beer, soda, I just sell them a very cheap ride. If they request a pool or line ride, I know they are even cheaper than average, I let somebody else give em a ride or they could even save more money by walking., I keep a little black book with names of people who tip and the ones who don't. 
I make mistakes, but I'm getting better at remembering good riders and bad riders by their name and address. Short , losing rides with no tip, never get 5 stars, some get way less.
Even servers get a guaranteed hourly rate and their industry most certainly expect tips and 99% of them get it.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Had a driver as pax tonight. We talked Uber, drivers, pax and tips. Bragged about how well his tips have been. He changed destination, but refused to do it in app (it was only 2 blocks over). 
He tipped me. His tip ... "Keep doing what you're doing. The tips will come."

What a butt head.


----------



## NorthernBelle (Jan 21, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Had a driver as pax tonight. We talked Uber, drivers, pax and tips. Bragged about how well his tips have been. He changed destination, but refused to do it in app (it was only 2 blocks over).
> He tipped me. His tip ... "Keep doing what you're doing. The tips will come."
> 
> What a butt head.


What'd you rate him?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

That was easy, Everyone starts at 5, no tip still a 5, no problem.

Not listening or arguing with the driver about changing destination -1 star.
Being a driver for over 1 year and knowing better about changing destinations -1 star.

Gave him 3 stars on his pax rating for all the difference that will make.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Lepke said:


> Haven't you ever noticed that you get more tips from working people who may not be able to afford it?


Yes yes and yes.


----------

